

Show HN: Muusical's new JavaScript player supporting YouTube/Soundcloud/Vimeo - wuliwong
http://www.muusical.com/blog/muusical_player

======
wuliwong
We built a new player for muusical.com and released it today. The player is
built in javascript and supports playlists of songs from several sources
(Youtube/Soundcloud/Vimeo). We also updated the entire site using the pjax gem
to allow for continuous listening for the user while the browse and interact
with the site.

Would love any feedback or questions!

